# Trophy Points?



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2018)

What are "Trophy Points" and why does everyone who has been around a while have 113 of them?


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What are "Trophy Points" and why does everyone who has been around a while have 113 of them?


Click on the trophy for an explanation Andy


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)

Andy, the Trophies system rewards members with virtual trophies and points for meeting certain criteria. It is also linked to the user title ladder, replacing the more traditional post count method. These criteria are defined as the multiple ones, for instance: the first post or the 500th one. Also likes you can be received with, including you are liked or not. The system takes into consideration the content you uploaded etc... Therefore the longer you are active here the more points you can get. The current settings for the system allow to obtain just the 113 pionts maximally.
The Trophy points are also used for the User Titles Ladder. The more points which are earned, the higher up the ladder they move, gaining the relevant user title as each threshold is passed. For instance the "Well-known Member" etc...
I hope it's helpful.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2018)

Okee thanks. Just wondered why they stopped at 113. Odd number that or did Jan have a say in it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)

That's possible.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry. The mod team talked about the points system. We agreed to update/change the system. I just haven't implemented the changes. Thanks for the reminder. Will get on it

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2018)

Wurger said:


> The current settings for the system allow to obtain j*ust the 113 points maximally.*.



Yet Wurger has 123 ??? Now I am even more confused


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2018)

Horse introduced the new level of the trophy points. Therefore Airframes, Wayne Little and me got more points because of exceeding of the 50 000 posts.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 14, 2018)

MiTasol said:


> Yet Wurger has 123 ??? Now I am even more confused


The system is being reworked along with user levels. Not done yet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2018)

Indeed, few changes on the trophy posts upcoming...


----------

